# New member here!



## HitTheSidechest (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello everyone,

New member here.  I've been hitting the side chest for about 13 years now.   More recently, however, I have been putting more effort into learning about AAS.  I decided to register to gain more knowledge directly from members before jumping into anything too quickly.  

- HitTheSidechest


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 27, 2011)

HitTheSidechest said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New member here. I've been hitting the side chest for about 13 years now. More recently, however, I have been putting more effort into learning about AAS. I decided to register to gain more knowledge directly from members before jumping into anything too quickly.
> 
> - HitTheSidechest


 

welcome!  "hitting the side chest"?? -


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum buddy!


----------



## HitTheSidechest (Jul 29, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> welcome!  "hitting the side chest"?? -


Arnold training Franco:

‪Arnold still joking with Franco‬‏ - YouTube

Go to 1:10


----------



## svansig (Jul 29, 2011)

hello


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

HitTheSidechest said:


> Arnold training Franco:
> 
> ‪Arnold still joking with Franco‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> Go to 1:10



Love the video man, as well as that age of bodybuilding! What other sites are you active on? What are your stats and goals like? At 12 years of training, you sound like you're far more ready than a lot of the people who come on here asking for advice!


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

